# why is my cheese having a goaty aftertaste?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Does breeding the goat, having Mr Buck around, have anything to do with the composition of the milk? I have been having a problem with goaty milk products- not so much the milk itself, just with the cheese and yogurt. Any suggestions? The mozz was bad, and some aged jack cheese too, all were made with milk from does with a visiting buck around. Thanks! Teri


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm new to goats, so not an expert, but I've read and been told that a buck nearby will affect the flavor of the milk. Can you remove the buck?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The feed can affect the flavor too, as can any bacteria in the milk. How is your somatic cell count?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

My first thought is cleanliness of milking equipment, second thought is feed, third thought is buck. Whenever I detect a goaty taste, I first check our equipment. We use stainless steel buckets and glass jars in the fridge. Acid wash is used to clean the buckets of any milk stone buildup. We began feed sweet feed when we first got goats because that's what everyone else did. We switched to a pellet feed about 6 years ago and I immediately tasted better milk. The musk that they buck exudes (sp?) is actually an oil, so it seems to permeate everything. Wooden barn walls, plastic feed dishes, gloves. If you're able to move him into another barn that would help. Make sure he's got a buddy, though.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Never heard of a somatic cell count- would that show if there is bacteria in the milk? How would one find out? (We are VERY rural, and very few dairy goats around at all)
I do use stainless with a lid over top- are very careful to immediately strain. Charlene, could you tell me what brand of pelleted feed? I have been using P. Goat Chow mixed with barley and alfalfa hay. Do you think the acid wash is necessary? (I see no visible buildup) where could I buy that? I rinse the stainless with cold water, then wash with warm sudsy water. I am only dealing with 2 goats, and put milk together. Maybe need to seperate milk, make some cheese from each goat, and test results.
As far as buck, he is gone, will try some moz again.
Thank you so much!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My buck is with the girls 24/7 never have off tasting milk or cheese.
I have heard that stirring or agitating the milk will cause it to be goaty.
I have actually tried to get my soft goat cheese to have a goaty taste just to see what it was. I could not. Store bought soft goat cheese has such a harsh taste and mine is so smooth I wanted to know why. I used old milk, pasteurized it, left it out longer than desired nothing, it was still delicious. I do not stir or agitate, this year I will shake some up real good to see if that's why.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

How old is your milk when you make your cheese?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I find that people involved with goats seldom notice a "goaty" taste to goat cheese, but I notice it a lot, in EVERY kind or style of goat cheese that I have ever tasted. Maybe some people are more sensitive the the "goaty" taste?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

WisJim said:


> Maybe some people are more sensitive the the "goaty" taste?


No doubt this is true! But I also know of people that won't try goat milk today because they had it ONCE probably 10+ years ago and it was goaty. I've given our milk to many people that taste it and say "hey, this tastes just like milk!" 

Having said that - I have had goat cheese and fluid milk made from other herds that was goaty. I also dumped Meyerberg milk down the drain. 

Steff- OCCASIONALLY the cream that rises will taste a tiny bit goaty compared to the remaining milk, but after shaking, it seems to blend back in well, and I don't notice it.

We milk into stainless steel, bucket is rinsed with WARM water and then washed in HOT water with soap, then rinsed with acid wash (purchased at Tractor Supply) then warm water again and hung upside down to air dry. Milk stone buildup will cause your SS to turn cloudy. Not always easily visible, but it's there just the same.

Our feed is not a particular brand, it's what is milled at our feed store. It's 16% protein with ammonium chloride and we add our own corn, oats and BOSS. 

Drinking the milk from each goat is a great idea, some goats actually have a stronger caprylic acid content and that could affect flavor.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlene, wish I would have read this earlier, just dumped 1/2 gallon out because cream seemed a bit off. (Dog enjoyed it) I think it was because of visiting buck, now that he is gone, and a week removed, I think there will not be a problem. (the milk I dumped was the oldest) making cream pies with it today, and pumpkin, so maybe next week we'll try mozz again. 
Thanks for input- Oh, and I try to use milk no more than 3 days old.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

My most recent experience with goat cheese was some we bought at the local food co-op, that other folks recommended. I thought it was overpoweringly and unpleasantly goaty, and my wife didn't mind it. I couldn't stand the odor, and the taste was lots worse. Most people must not mind it, though, or the cheesemakers wouldn't be selling enough to stay in business for years.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Fresh milk is essential. Chilling the milk as quickly as possible after milking is essential.

You can use liquid dishwasher soap if you can't find the acid wash.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hoegger Supply is an excellent source for goat dairying. They also milk their own goats and can answer questions for you if you call. They are a family owned operation and supplied much help to me when I was first starting out. They supply everything needed and I used a herbal goat wormer that they supplied and did not have to waste milk.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

Personally, I think it can have a lot to do with feed. We bought another milker recently and her milk was SOOOOO goaty for a bit until it worked out of her system. We feed alfalfa pellets/free-choice minerals/baking soda/and cob when milking. I don't know what she was fed beforehand.  Anyway, now her milk is just like our other milker....odorless and yummy!


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

We had some goats before we bought this cow. I tried some cheesemaking of several varieties, but my husband couldn't tolerate the "goaty" taste. Even the milk aquired a strong flavor after a few days. The next yr we bought a different goat and the milk didn't develope this strong flavor as quick...but he still couldn't eat the cheese. I gave some of the cheese to some friends who were into the goat cheese thing and they loved it. So....I think the flavors you getting are just the "nature of the beast" You either like the flavor of goat products or you don't. We have had none of these issues with the cow....probably because Cow milk products are what we were raised on.


----------

